
Dividend stripping - 2dvisio
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dividend_stripping
======
2dvisio
For those who can read Italian:
[https://www.repubblica.it/economia/2018/10/18/news/cum-
cum_l...](https://www.repubblica.it/economia/2018/10/18/news/cum-
cum_la_truffa_al_fisco_senza_confini-209279583)

The "easy credit" investigation can be traced back to 2005 (already 13 years
ago).

